# strike a conversation



## crazyreefnut (Nov 7, 2008)

OK I would love to get a normal cycle going and by that I mean: I am a very seasoned Hobbyist over 35 years and teach the mechanics of Saltwater reefs. I truly love to watch people succeed in this hobby. I feel that we are helping to preserve the reefs and sooner or later this may be the only way to see what once was. So that leads to this I am offering my experience to anyone and everyone just ask. I look forward to helping and it also helps to keep me up to date so feel free to respond and I will do all I can.:fishGreen::fishGreen::fishGreen:


----------



## briney dave (Nov 10, 2008)

35 years is a long run for any hobby, Congrats and thank you on behalf of everyone who has benifited from your advice. 

What do you think has been the biggest single change in the hobby since you have started. 
equipment?
attitude?
other things?


----------



## crazyreefnut (Nov 7, 2008)

briney dave said:


> 35 years is a long run for any hobby, Congrats and thank you on behalf of everyone who has benifited from your advice.
> 
> What do you think has been the biggest single change in the hobby since you have started.
> equipment?
> ...


Wow equipment is probably the biggest thing in all back then there were no wet dry filters or protein skimmers in fact if you had a canister filter you were rich lol. when we would buy fish coral or in fact anything it was how long do you think you would be able to keep it alive. The price was much cheaper on livestock in fact I remember buying a Pinecone fish that cost me all of about $25.00 it came the Australia. If you could find one these days you would be lucky if you paid under $500.00. People in the hobby were far and few between knowledge was extremely scarce. The local pet shop would have one maybe two tanks set up for saltwater all in all it was hard to find info on fish or technology to sustain life. Remember there was no internet back then and library's had limited info in fact I remember the only tech book was by Dr. Axlerod and it read almost like a fairy tale. Back then I remember I started with a 27 gallon tank and that was large lol. Anyway I have learned allot thru the years. and several products from then are still in use. Nitrex is one I used then and would still recommend today, it removes the toxic properties of nitrites and Nitrates and neutralizes ammonia. A great product then and still today of corse it came from Germany. Back then and now I have found that the Germans are on the forefront of saltwater technology. I look forward to helping and giving any info to anyone that is in need.:fish-next:


----------

